# K9 Pro Sports good or bad?



## gsdfan81 (Dec 19, 2011)

A friend told me about this organization and I'm thinking about taking Maximus to get an evaluation done . I was originally wanting to do Shutzhund, but I really can't make the training on the days they have it in my area. Has anyone had any experiences with them?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do they have a website, where are they located? Is this a franchise?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

K9 PRO Home This one?


----------



## gsdfan81 (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes smithie that's their website. They're mainly focused on PP.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

There have been multiple......interesting......coversations about this sport on the working dog forum. Just search over there for K9 Pro Sport, or search for posts by the sports founder, Butch Cappel. You shouldn't have any trouble finding the threads, even though they are almost all locked by mods now


----------

